
Show HN: We built a bot to welcome new team members on slack - rvanlaar
https://greetbot.io
======
rvanlaar
We would love to hear from the HackerNews community. Positive and Negative.

Have you added it to slack? If so, what did you think? If not, why not and
what would you change before you use it?

------
fiatjaf
Ok, you asked for negative: I don't think the world or any organization needs
more impersonal words being automatically shouted to people who never asked
for them. This is basically spam for Slack.

~~~
alch-
Thanks for the feedback! Our idea is to help newbies get in touch with the
right people to help them along, not just automatically shout impersonal words
;-) But clearly that still needs work. May I ask, did you install it or only
look at the site? Thanks again!

~~~
fiatjaf
Only look at the site.

I don't have a team to use it with, I also don't like Slack very much, so my
feedback is probably worthless.

------
chinese_dan
This seems very impersonal and I don't think it will help in terms of team
building.

~~~
rvanlaar
Thank you for looking at GreetBot.

I have a couple of questions.

Would you use it if it was more personal? What would you change to make it
more personal? Would you use a tool for team building on Slack?

